# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Grand Permissions

## cuctitanium

How do I grant permissions to a developer so he'll be able to create databases and create logins for himself to access the databases he creates?

Thank you!

----------


## rmiao

Put him in dbcreator and securityadmin server roles.

----------

